# 450 Rwhp?



## jec1980 (Aug 7, 2009)

First post.....

I'm currently looking at purchasing an '04 GTO and had some questions.

Is it possible to get 450 WHP without going forced inducted or N20?

I've read a lot of discussions regarding performance packages making big claims. So before I begin spending money, I want to know what my expectations should be.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Sure you can, but you will need lots of $$! More cubes make it easier but you can do it with the stock engine, as long as it's in good shape and isn't "high" mileage to start with. You will need heads, cam, intake, TB, long tube headers, full exhaust, and a custom tune. You'd be best to work with one place for a complete package for parts(if you plan on doing this yourself), or a reputable speed shop that specializes in the LS engine if you want someone else to turn the wrenches. Keep in mind that the rest of the drivetrain will need to be beefed up to handle the extra power.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

This was about my target as well. What do you consider "high-mileage" B-ville? Mine just passed 36,000.


----------



## biguglytruck (Aug 20, 2007)

Your mileage is not bad Dan, as long as it is not all track miles. the LS blocks are a good platform as any other SBC.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jec1980 said:


> First post.....
> 
> I'm currently looking at purchasing an '04 GTO and had some questions.
> 
> ...


You can get 450 RWHP with a LS1 GTO but it will come with a good sized price tag. You can save a lot of money if you can do the work yourself or have someone help you. If you are like me and had to pay a shop for everything . You might be better of just doing and exhaust and then Forced Induction. If you go the other route, your wallet will get just as light paying for, Cam, intake, heads, springs, push rods,CAI,injectors plus more. You will also have to get a Torque converter if you car has a A/4 trans .


----------



## usmonaro (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm kinda disappointed in reading these numbers. I think this is absolutely horrible. I have an 04 6spd and I think they're rated 350hp & about 350ft/tq. I know this is at the crank. But I'm suprised that bolt ons do not wake this car up more than they do. I was expecting a little better. 

Ex. I've got a 91 300zx Twin turbo automatic. Stock 300hp,300ft/tq - Stock internals on block & heads, stock manifolds, stock turbos,stock intercoolers. Put ecu,intake,testpipes(removed cats),exhaust,underdrive pulley, bigger injectors, and went from stock 9psi to 18psi boost all for under $3k and car dyno'd 432rwhp & 418rwtq. 

Gto 1/8mi best: [email protected]
300zx 1/8th best:[email protected]~1/4th [email protected]

I was hoping for around 500hp out of this car without tearing into it. 
What would this do? : Cold air intake(already have K&N), Computer programmer, performer intake manifold, headers, full exhaust, large throttle body, large MAF, underdrive pulleys?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

For truth, doubling the boost on the ZX was what made most of those gains. That's the advantage of forced induction, if you want more power, play with boost & open up the exhaust. Lots cheaper/easier to do that than switch out internals.


----------



## seanrg1116 (Aug 13, 2009)

Turbos are the reason the Z made so much power. If ur looking for that kind of power a supercharger will prob be the best route for you. 
Im holding out on getting a GTO until I find a low mileage 05-06 Silver w/red interior M6 becasue i want to be able to crack 400WHP without breaking the bank


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

usmonaro said:


> I'm kinda disappointed in reading these numbers. I think this is absolutely horrible. I have an 04 6spd and I think they're rated 350hp & about 350ft/tq. I know this is at the crank. But I'm suprised that bolt ons do not wake this car up more than they do. I was expecting a little better.
> 
> Ex. I've got a 91 300zx Twin turbo automatic. Stock 300hp,300ft/tq - Stock internals on block & heads, stock manifolds, stock turbos,stock intercoolers. Put ecu,intake,testpipes(removed cats),exhaust,underdrive pulley, bigger injectors, and went from stock 9psi to 18psi boost all for under $3k and car dyno'd 432rwhp & 418rwtq.
> 
> ...



Both the LS1 & LS2 motors in the GTO make very good power and you can really wake them up with some bolt ons. But when you are looking for a gain that is around 150 + HP over a stock motor it won't come cheap. If you install headers, cat back , U/D pulley [ normal bolt ons ] and a good tune you can expect to get around a 50 HP gain with a price tag of around $3,500 +

For 450 HP , you will need your bolt on's plus a Cam, Intake and maybe head work.

you can't compare a 300ZX to a 04 GTO. two completely different cars


----------

